# beef round sirloin tip roast (finished) lots of qveiw



## boykjo (Apr 30, 2011)

Will be smoking this tomorrow... Went to sams to get a whole brisket and all the had was the flat for 3.98 per lb. so I wound up buying this roast. I did some searches on these sirloins and decided I will be experimenting with this one. I will be cutting this in two and I'll smoke with applewood at 225 till it reaches IT of 150 then wrap in foil. 1 to rest and be sliced up for sammies and one to slice up and plate.... I was going to inject some brine but decicded  not to so I injected it with swansons chicken broth and its resting in the frige till tomorrows smoke

Willl post pics of the smoke on sunday


----------



## gotarace (Apr 30, 2011)

Patiently waiting...can't wait for more Views!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2011)

Great buy. Sirloin tip makes some of the best roast beef sammies on earth. This one was pulled at 135. If you pull it at 150 it will be med/well after you rest it. If that's what you like great. We like it a little on the rare side. This one is med/rare. I like them rare & the next one I do I would pull it out at 125.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 30, 2011)

I did the last one to 135. SPOG only.

Let it cool then wrapped in foil in the fridge overnight.

It was perfect..here's the proof.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...oking-extravaganza-with-q-view-new-sliced-pic  

Try the handy dandy search tool..sheesh fella.......hahahahahahhaha

Still have some secret sausage....gonna put them in some ABTs.

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Apr 30, 2011)

If it was up to me I would pull it at 135 but the wife likes it medium...she dont like it red........Hey....I'm cuttin it in two... I'll pull one at 135....... thanks al and craig for the heads up.....nice roasts you two smoked...............


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

boykjo said:


> If it was up to me I would pull it at 135 but the wife likes it medium...she dont like it red........Hey....I'm cuttin it in two... I'll pull one at 135....... thanks al and craig for the heads up.....nice roasts you two smoked...............


Al's is my all time favorite for Roast Beef sammies.

I agree with you though about pulling it at 135˚. That would also be pink from wall to wall, but the blood is warm, instead of cold.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 30, 2011)

Great lookin start there Joe, I'll be waiting for the Qveiw.


----------



## boykjo (May 1, 2011)

Sirloin went in the braunfel offset at 1250hrs. Temp sitting right at 221 degrees..... baby sitting the smoker but I dont mind.... I love my offset. Everything I cooked on  it come out great...

sirloin out of pkg







sirloin cleaned up







sirloin split and rubbed with john henrys pecan rub.. forgot to plan a pepper rub like als and craigs so i winged it. JH pecan rub is awsome. I highly recommend it.







on the smoker

r
	

		
			
		

		
	







waiting patiently


----------



## pineywoods (May 1, 2011)

Looks like a great start to some fine eating


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2011)

Man that's a nice looking hunk of beef!


----------



## raptor700 (May 1, 2011)

Lookin good joe, Wish i was there hangin out with you tendin the smoker!


----------



## roller (May 1, 2011)

Good luck !!!!!


----------



## fpnmf (May 1, 2011)

Nice back yard too!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2011)

Good start!

Nice light smoke going there!

I think I'll sit here awhile, and smell that smoke.

Can you hand me the sports section from the sidewalk there???

I want to see if the Phillies set any more records.







Bear


----------



## solaryellow (May 1, 2011)

I am constantly surprised how cheap that particular cut of meat is when there is so much you can do with it. Can't wait to see what you end up with Joe. If you want to bring some samples to Lexington next weekend I will trade you for an opportunity to work on a real smoker.


----------



## boykjo (May 1, 2011)

im at a stall at 129...........been on at 1259 and its now 1820. the 4 hr rule is out the window......my laptop power cord is on the blink... went to best buy and they wanted 80 bucks... just ordered one from amazon for 12 dollars


----------



## raptor700 (May 1, 2011)

That's one powerful stall you got goin Joe


----------



## boykjo (May 1, 2011)

still at 129.....what a stall..............bumped temp up to 275,,,meat is getting softer and juice is coming  out when i relocated probe... need to get to 135 and will pull. hopefully it will be soon... the beers keep opening up.. waiting.


----------



## boykjo (May 1, 2011)

temp finally going up........ dag gummit.... too many beers...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 2226hrs about 10 hrs pics to come. will foil and slice tomorrow


----------



## gotarace (May 1, 2011)

Wow Megga Stall Joe...Hope it wasn't for dinner tonight!!!


----------



## justpassingthru (May 2, 2011)

Patiently waiting for the money shot, nice looking back yard and raised garden, what's are those 4 things sitting on the table?

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

Hope it turned out good. Still waiting.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2011)

That's very strange to stall at that low a temp.

Hope it's OK with taking that long, after injecting.

Bear


----------



## boykjo (May 2, 2011)

pulled it at IT 0f 140 degrees and wrapped in foil and rest for two hrs then placed in fridge overnight...








out of the fridge to open and slice







well, here's the money shot...







another shot







got to use my slicer for the firs time...







will be making some sammies







A quick sammie with some arbys horsey sauce....







Packed away till later...I'm sure it wont last long







I was very pleased with the outcome.... The stall puzzled me. I held temp at 220 and it stuck at 129 IT forever... temp went up to 131 at 9pm and I bumped the temp up to 250 degrees and pulled it at 140 IT which took no time....

The roast has a great smokey flavor and looks like the smoke ring is pretty deep. The roast is delicious. I did notice the larger piece is not as tender as the smaller piece. luckily I have the slicer and sliced the larger piece thin and it eats just like roast beef should.

When I do another one I would definitely use brine. The flavor is great but I have to salt the meat.......

Thanks for looking and if your in the area, Stop by for some Sammies...........

Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2011)

Looks great from here---Nice smoke ring too!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

Yea great smoke ring. I like it a little rarer, but yours looked very good.


----------



## boykjo (May 2, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Lookin good joe, Wish i was there hangin out with you tendin the smoker!




We would have run out of beer...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....




JustPassingThru said:


> Patiently waiting for the money shot, nice looking back yard and raised garden, what's are those 4 things sitting on the table?
> 
> Gene


This is my front yard....... I dont have a back yard....well its about 12ft back from the house to a drainage ditch.....My wife does the gardening...will take some pics of everything soon..... the things on the table are tools.. you see that riding mower... every time I use it I have to work on it.... Its slam wore out....Ive had it for over 10+ yrs


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 4, 2011)

That looks great Joe


----------



## alblancher (May 5, 2011)

Good Job  thanks for sharing


----------

